

Wikipedia + Youtube + Flickr = Navify - aston
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/05/27/navify-is-an-interface-for-viewing-wikipedia-with-photo-galleries-videos-and-comments

======
old-gregg
Someone else's content +

someone else's design +

embedded video and pictures from someone else's service = profit!

I think the money, if they ever make any, should also go to someone else, like
to help save pandas or something.

~~~
sundeep
_someone else's content ..."_

I seem to be missing something here ... How is what they're doing any
different from what any other search engine does? Do you disapprove of the
search engines making money too?

~~~
buugs
Search engines do indeed link you to the real content.

~~~
davemc500hats
the "real" content is being made available via Wikipedia platform api... so
your point is?

~~~
buugs
He asked how it was different from a search engine, it doesn't take you to the
site with the information it is making a business out of others information on
its own site.

------
blogimus
Searching for something not in their database seems to break their search.

<http://navify.com/search?q=djangopony>

Fatal error: Uncaught exception 'Exception' with message 'Query failed:
unknown local index 'article' in search request' request'

as the start of a long PHP error message.

~~~
blogimus
It appears to be fixed. Now shows

    
    
      Results 1 - 10 for "djangopony"
      "no article results."
    

1-10 of _no results_? Hmm.

------
Mongoose
They couldn't more blatantly copy Google's template and color scheme.

<http://navify.com/> <http://news.google.com/>

~~~
aminuit
And the search box on the right bears more than a passing resemblance to the
login box for GMail.

<http://gmail.google.com>

------
jmatt
The idea is good, I often want that information at the same time. I was hoping
for an innovative design. With the current design, I might as well have three
tabs open rather than use their site.

------
zitterbewegung
Seems like navify is overloaded at the moment.

------
allenmlee
just a matter of time till Navify replaces everyone's use of wikipedia

